# GSD's in Indiana?



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I've been searching around for local breeders within the Central Indiana area. At first I thought that it wouldn't be that hard. But after going to the local pet stores and groomers no one seems to have any idea on how to locate any. I've also checked a few vets in the area as well, and nothing. It's really crazy too, seeing how I usually see 1-5 GSD's a week through out town.

I've thought about rescue, the only thing that bothers me with that, 1. I haven't had a GSD in a long time. I wouldn't have any idea on any complications that could arise due to incorrect breeding, nor have any inclination as to the previous life of the GSD hence not knowing what could happen in any given situation. And not to mention some of the rescues I have read about, on thier adoptions they ask anywhere from 300-400.00. To me, that seems a bit crazy. I can understand that cost are incrude when the dog is brought in, needing to have it vet checked, and anything else that is needed. However when I check some of these rescues out and see that their is a price descrepancy depending on age, with the oldest being the cheapest and the pups going around $500.00, to me that stops being a rescue and starts seeming more like a black market scam you would find with actual humans being sold. Not to mention some of the rescues that I have inquired with within the tri state area, have not returned any email after my inquiring on an animal. To me that isn't kosher, whether the animal is still there or not, a return email stating such is only the polite thing to do.

There are 1 or 2 breeders that I have looked up on the internet and read through their websites. However their lines are very distinquished and have awards out the wahzoo, I'm an average joe looking for an average friend. Not a superhero of GSDs! lol

I moved to Central Indiana about 3.5 yrs ago. I bought a home being sold by a divorcing couple and landed a great deal with 3 acres of land on the edge of town. I'm in the process of fencing in the imediate area around the home and will continue with a 5-6 ft metal fence for the field outback. It's definately a great area, and I foresee one day of perhaps building an agility area in the back. However, the neighborhood in which I live on the outskirts of is a bit skidish for me. I love my neighbors and their are tons of kids off to the distance, however when night comes I must say it does take me a while to drift off to sleep. Having grown up with dogs all my life, until I moved from my parents home, I've never been with out a dog. And we have always relied on their senses to alert us to any wrong doings aorund the house, however now livng here and with no dog to help me feel that comfort, it does bother me a bit.

So, any advice or feed back on figuring out how to locate my next addition, would be greatly appreciated. 

Truthfully I would say I'm in no big rush. The last thing I would want to do is rush a decision and end up making the wrong one. heh 

Thanks in advance! 

-Chad


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to you Chad. There are quite a few rescues in the northern IN area. The price to adopt usually includes all vetting and temperament testing, so $500 for a good GSD is not outrageous. The price of ownership will exceed the initial cost, less is not more sometimes.
I would look outside your area for breeders or rescue. What type GSD are you interested in working line, show line?
This WL girl is gorgeous! Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Orland, IN | 'Mika'.
and another one:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Orland, IN | 'Lakhota'.
one in MI that stole my heart with his pic:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fenton, MI | Magnus.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

does it HAVE to be in the area you're in? We have so many people on this forum that can recommend some pretty awesome breeders if you tell us what you're looking for exactly in a GSD. lineage and such. There are a few breeders on here that i'm sure would be more than happy to point you in the direction of someone to suit your needs. We also have GSDs posted regularly in shelters across the states that need help. You could check that out. Its usually in the urgent section. You can contact a GSD rescue who will adopt out of state as long as you pass home inspections and reference checks. There are just so many sources you can use. Pedigreedatabase.com has a breeder list you can check out as well. A lot of people will be very happy to provide feedback for breeders and breeder websites. 

BTW.... welcome to the board!


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

KZoppa, Thank you for your reply. I'm not commited to looking specifically in my area. I do alot of traveling throughout the year to visit my father in Southeastern Ky, he's bascially 20 min from both the TN and VA state lines. So I tend to cover alot of ground when I go to visit him.

Truthfully I guess, in looks I tend to like the look of the working lines more so than the show lines. The pigmentation and coloration of the working or east german lines I find to be a bit more appetizing to my eyes. However I'm not 100% biased. Afterall if I had to choose between the colorations of both lines along with Intelligent and temperment levels I would definately choose the intellegence and temperment first and foremost.

I'm not looking to show my GSD, however I wouldn't be against par taking in a working line area. I've not had any formal training however I believe there are a few places around my area that do specialize in these. My first and foremost would be person protection while within my home. However the last thing I would want would be to have a GSD like a buckingham castle guard with no sense of humor LOL.

I had been inquiring within my local area at an animal shelter about a gsd pup, she was about 4 mon old, however she was very sick at the time. I then ended up having to leave the state for a few days or so due to some family emergencies and when I had got in contact with the shelter they became very beligernt and wanted to know if I was coming to get the dog, I tried to explain to them about the family emergency, but they evidently didn't care since it had nothing to do with them, which is why I broke off contact with them. My father has since had his heart surgery and is doing well, And I am back to my search.

Onyx'girl, thank you also for your reply. I will give those website links a look. Thank you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

heres a thread that might help lead you to a breeder you're interested in. Petfinder.com also has some pretty great dogs up there and you can search within your area branching outward. There are a few adult males i've seen recently on petfinder myself who's personality and temperment description fit what i'd look for personally. Family oriented but protective and watchful. anyway here is the thread....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/146265-dogs-you-love.html

I would also suggest starting a thread describing what you're looking for, kinda short and sweet and ask for breeder recommendations or if anyone knows of any rescues with a similar dog(s) you can look into. You can even contact rescues letting them know you have large dog experience within your family and see if they have any dogs within their organization you can check out and see if they'd be a good fit.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Found a cute girl in Cinncinnatti named Yana. She's a bute! I send over a pre adoption form a day or so ago. Finally got a reply. Unfornately they already have a few apps on her, and will get back to me if she doesn't get adopted out before they get to my place in line. 

I guess if nothing else, hopefully she ends up going to the best home.

Unfortunately for me, I'll be traveling by myself this weekend to Southeastern Kentucky and will not be able to think about anything else but her. If there were an app for a phone that would tell you when a GSD was posted on petfinder from a rescue, I'd so be on that. lol

Here's a link to her: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cincinnati, OH | Yana.

Well eveyone if I don't see you tomorrow before I leave in the afternoon, I will see you more than likely Monday sometime. Have a great weekend!

-Chad


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you ever go as far as TX? If you like Yana there's a female named Ginger at Good Shepherd Rescue North Texas that you'd love. Id post a link but my phone won't let me.


----------

